# Odd request: Defrost blend door lever size



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

MyShibbyEco said:


> My blend door lever finally broke exactly like others, means I'm stuck on defrost or not at all.


Is this the part? https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/oem-p...9Y3J1emUmeT0yMDEyJnQ9bHMmZT0xLThsLWw0LWZsZXg=

For $4.73 plus shipping, it doesn't seem intolerably expensive. 

HTH.

Doug

.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes that's the part. If you go to checkout shipping comes out to $15+ no matter which gm wholesaler you choose. Going on other sites like amazon or ebay and it's still an average of $10+ a piece. That's what I find unreasonable. $20 for two small pieces of plastic is crazy.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Got the original piece out. I'm making an STL model now and will upload when done for others to 3D print.

For everyone else who may have to go through this, you do NOT need to remove the dash to get this piece out. You _will_ need some skinny arms to go through the dash cluster hole, though. The plastic blending wheel can be removed from there.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's the first draft of the STL. I'll probably fine tune it, but the first print worked out well. I have not installed it yet.

















View attachment blend-door-lever.zip


DISCLAIMER: anyone who chooses to download and/or use this STL does so at their own risk. No warranty, guarantee, or support for this model is given, implied, or explicit. I take no responsibility for any work anyone performs on their car.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Just confirming this worked in my car. The STL file needs to be scaled up 10,000% to get the correct units in millimeters. Also the center hole needs to be sanded out a little to get a better fit, otherwise it's too tight and doesn't move easily. Other than that, it's a good to go copy.


----------



## RANDAZA1 (Dec 7, 2021)

MyShibbyEco said:


> My blend door lever finally broke exactly like others, means I'm stuck on defrost or not at all. The replacement piece is ridiculous expensive for being a tiny piece of plastic, and being I have a 3D printer I'd like to design a replacement and print it instead. If anyone has one of these pieces laying around that could do measurements for me I'd be extremely grateful.
> 
> I'm looking for the black piece, but I could work with the originals in white.
> 
> If no one has one I'll eventually pull my dash apart and create one myself. I'm just trying to be prepared to fix it in one go. I'll upload the STL files for others to print if I get one made.



The defrosting section of your vehicles is NOT A BLEND DOOR. It is a MODE DOOR please use the correct terms.


----------

